# Please choose me a bracelet and put me out of my misery!



## emyandpotato

Which one? None of them are my ideal but best I can find in my price range. 

Cheapo one: https://www.roseandaster.com/blank/amelia-crystal-ribbon-bracelet-in-silver/

My favourite I think but most expensive: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/104928967/vintage-art-deco-bridal-bracelet

Cute 40s one: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/163281439/1940s-vintage-french-sparkly-diamond

I just wanna get something bought so I can tick it off the list and get back to stressing over my weight/hair/tablecloths/cake....


----------



## missk1989

I prefer ther first one.


----------



## Marima

_I like third one._


----------



## Kizzy454

I like the 1st one xx


----------



## XcupcakeX

Third one is definitely my favourite


----------



## Baby Bell

Third one, I think it's gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy May

I like the first. Xx


----------



## TTCabundle

Love the third x


----------



## TTCabundle

Double post! Sorry x


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I like the first..


----------



## xJessie91x

I like the first :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Okaaay so my mum just came back from a business trip to Warwick and she managed to pick up an amazing bracelet for me at an auction. I was skeptical when she said she'd found one cos we have different tastes but I love it! It's 1930s silver with diamantes and close up it's all aged and gorgeous. Just perfect! Sorry the thread ended up being pointless, and thank you for all the replies!


----------



## emyandpotato

Photo!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 06-10-2013 at 00.50.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## autumn_leaves

vintage one for sure!


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh yeah that's more like it :) yeyyy for finding one xx


----------

